# May I store my [noun] at your place?



## ty604

may I store my [noun] at your place?

君の家に僕の[noun]をverb te form もいいですか？

Would I simply use oku?

Thanks


----------



## yoxito

君の家に僕の[noun]を置いておいてもいいですか？ or 置かせてもらっておいてもいいですか？


----------



## RusskiPower

The way you make up the sentence depends on how formal the situation but the standard Japanese verb for this is 預かる (azukaru). When making requests in Japanese it is better to go more polite. I would normally say: ...をお部屋で預かっていただけますか？

If you really close to the person it could be: ねえ、...を預けていい？


----------



## yoxito

I would say ねえ、君んちに僕の荷物を預けていい？  and also 私の荷物を預かっていただけますか？or 預かっていただいてもいいですか？ but I would never say 私の荷物をお部屋に預かっていただけますか？ it just doesn't sound natural to me. Maybe it's because of お部屋に。お部屋で sounds better but I can't imagine when I say something like that to someone.  荷物をホテルで預かっていていただけますか/荷物をこちらに置かせておいていただいてもいいですか（if it's at a hotel) 君んちで荷物を預かっててもらっていい？/君んちに荷物を置かせてもらっておいていい？ (if it's some friend's house)


----------



## ty604

yoxito said:


> 君んち



what is that kimi____?  

short form for uchi?


----------



## Demurral

kiminchi, kimi no uchi.


----------



## ty604

First time I've seen that. Is that Kansaiben?


----------



## Flaminius

I don't know where it originated but, if you haven't encountered it in the city where you live, perhaps it does not merit the name Kansaiben.  In Kantō, it's very common.


----------



## Aoyama

Bokunchi /orenchi, kiminchi ...
Bokunchi and orenchi may also just mean "I" .


----------



## RusskiPower

君んち - Kansai-ben?! Not bloody likely!


----------



## Flaminius

Hello,

Are you saying that it is never heard in Kansai area?


----------



## RusskiPower

The Kansai way of saying this would be お前んとこ　＝　おまえのところ as far as I can remember.


----------

